# Before and After shots of Bu



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello,

As you know I don't post very often. Some of you also know that I had Bu on a diet. I have a before and after pic of my boy I want to share with you. The vet said he still needs to lose one lb. He looks a bit disheveled because he had a bath and he needs brushed, but here's my sweet boy. I love him so much.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










He's beginning to look like a chi again!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow Lin! You've done an awesome job on his weight loss! He looks great! I can really tell. Good job. I know how hard it is and you have done a fantastic job.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you Tracy, so much. I am so excited about it. I didn't think I could hang in there, but looking at him now.... just makes it all worth while!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What terrific photos.. and a huge congratulations on such an awesome job of helping that handsome boy get healthy!! I am just delighted for you and for Bu..


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

That's wonderful! I've got about half a pound to go on Pablo - it's not easy, but you did a great job!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you Deb and widog! He's got one more lb. to lose and I think that's gonna be a tough one. Gonna have to add some exercise in. , widogmom, it's not easy at all, and good luck. Green beans and the occasional baby carrot have been our salvation. 

How are you doing Deb? I hope your hurt has begun to heal. (((hugs)))


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Lin, I cant beleive the difference in your Bu! Bravo! He lookes like a different Chi.

Tori*


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

vicsta55 said:


> *Lin, I cant beleive the difference in your Bu! Bravo! He lookes like a different Chi.
> 
> Tori*



Thank you so much Tori. The acknowledgements are so very much appreciated!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Lin said:


> Thank you Deb and widog!
> 
> How are you doing Deb? I hope your hurt has begun to heal. (((hugs)))


You are so thoughtful to ask about us, Lin.:love2:. Each day is better than the one before. It helps to have the love and companionship of our wonderful chi pack to keep me busy.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

chideb said:


> You are so thoughtful to ask about us, Lin.:love2:. Each day is better than the one before. It helps to have the love and companionship of our wonderful chi pack to keep me busy.. Blessings, Deb


I haven't been able to quit thinking about you and the loss of your sweet beloved. My sister lost her baby a couple months ago and it was awful. I can relate to your loss. And yes, our chi packs make life so much better don't they?


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow Lin he looks great! I have not had time to be on the forum myself too much and so it had been awhile since I saw him...good job!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow Lin, he is in the exact same place Draco is. He is looking great and I know how hard it is to ignore those "I'm STARVING" eyes every day. You are both doing great.


----------



## dowbright (Feb 8, 2010)

That is phenomenal! I can't believe the two of you have done such a terrific job of it. It's so hard to lose weight...I know from personal experience! 

Oh, you should be proud. And I'll be he feels a whole lot better, too. Here's to a longer, better life! 

Paula


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

He looks amazing now! Great job! Blanche is on her diet as well, and is coming along slowly but surely, she's all ready down a half a pound!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Dazy Mae said:


> Wow Lin he looks great! I have not had time to be on the forum myself too much and so it had been awhile since I saw him...good job!


Thank you! I had quit posting pics of him because he'd gotten so tubby. 



Chiboymom said:


> Wow Lin, he is in the exact same place Draco is. He is looking great and I know how hard it is to ignore those "I'm STARVING" eyes every day. You are both doing great.


It is really difficult isn't it, when you know they'd like more. :-( Poor Draco... tell him Bu sympathizes! 



dowbright said:


> That is phenomenal! I can't believe the two of you have done such a terrific job of it. It's so hard to lose weight...I know from personal experience!
> 
> Oh, you should be proud. And I'll be he feels a whole lot better, too. Here's to a longer, better life!
> 
> ...


He feels a million times better, he is playful again and energetic. I know the diet feeling too, unfortunately. That has been the most difficult part of keeping him on it. 



dmccaughan said:


> He looks amazing now! Great job! Blanche is on her diet as well, and is coming along slowly but surely, she's all ready down a half a pound!


How much does Blanche have to lose? Hang in there, she'll get there!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

wow well done both of you


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

He looks great !

It's definitely not an easy thing to do, but you are adding years to his life and making those years so much more comfortable for him.


----------

